# Sail back on the ALIOTH LEADER!



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Found out that I'm on the Alioth Leader. 
It's scheduled to leave Bremerhaven 14-May-2010
ETA to Port Hueneme 10-June-2010

Our cars were actually hanging out for 2 weeks before making it on the ride.
Hopefully we will clear VDC in record speed!

Anyone else on this ship?


----------



## vicinolf335 (May 17, 2010)

*alioth leader*

Indeed, the cars have been sitting at Bremerhaven for many days. The Alioth Leader stopped at Bremerhaven and then proceded to Kotka, Finland. It returned to Bremerhaven and then departed for Zebrugge, where it appears to be anchored off shore.
Up the MINUTE position reports can be obtained through the following web site:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=351901000

It appears to be quite accurate and presents an interesting view of the hundreds of ships that are in the various areas of interest. Check the satellite pictures of the harbors and dock areas. You'll see thousands of cars waiting to loaded

June 10th looks a bit optimistic as they are running about a day late.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

a day late isn't that bad, as long as it clears VDC fast
i was using sailwx to track, marinetraffic seems to have better interface
thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Bump.... Just found this thread and appears that I am on ALIOTH LEADER as well  She is getting closer......


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

scheduled for hueneme next week. June 9th
here's the port schedule link
http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20100527151530.pdf


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice. Looks like we are a day ahead!


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

I think my car is on the Alioth Leader too. I dropped it off in Munich on April 21, so that seems like a long time for it to be waiting for the boat, but I'm told it's getting to port this week. I want my car, so I'm totally impatient, as I'm sure all of you are too.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

jjgoodtimes said:


> I think my car is on the Alioth Leader too. I dropped it off in Munich on April 21, so that seems like a long time for it to be waiting for the boat, but I'm told it's getting to port this week. I want my car, so I'm totally impatient, as I'm sure all of you are too.


wow that is a long time. We dropped off on May 1st.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

It seems long to me too  The wait is definitely my least favorite part of ED.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

tonmonde said:


> wow that is a long time. We dropped off on May 1st.


You are lucky. I dropped off mine on April 22nd.....

Boat should be here today......hopefully! And our cars won't get stuck at the VDC for front license plate brackets and for seat sensor issues......


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone have an update on their car? I'm hoping I get mine this week, but I doubt it. My CA thinks it will happen. As far as I can tell I haven't gone through customs yet, but I have no idea how up to date my info is. If I do get it this week it will mean I get it back just under 2 months after I dropped it off in Munich.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

jjgoodtimes said:


> Anyone have an update on their car? I'm hoping I get mine this week, but I doubt it. My CA thinks it will happen. As far as I can tell I haven't gone through customs yet, but I have no idea how up to date my info is. If I do get it this week it will mean I get it back just under 2 months after I dropped it off in Munich.


Dont count on it. Most of us who were on the Triton Leader which arrived at Port Hueneme on May 27 have not heard anything about our cars. One person got his car after 2 weeks. For the rest of us it is 2 1/2 weeks and counting. Appears delay is in customs.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

ugh thats not good news...


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

seems like everyone one on this post did ED
wonder if anyone who just custom ordered got their cars yet from the alioth, since the get cars faster?


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

My CA is still saying I'll get the car in a couple of days. I just got the bill for my 4th car payment, so I hope so, but none of the tracking pages show that I'm past customs.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone clear customs yet?


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

jjgoodtimes said:


> My CA is still saying I'll get the car in a couple of days. I just got the bill for my 4th car payment, so I hope so, but none of the tracking pages show that I'm past customs.


Wow - that just sucks man.......... Hope you guys get your cars soon.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Wow - that just sucks man.......... Hope you guys get your cars soon.


There is a guy on M3Post who got his ED car delivered on Wed. He is in LA.....

The online service is not accurate as far as cars clearing customs. Boat docked 10 days ago and there are still no sign of cars. My last ED made it to dealer exactly 10 days after the boat arrived. Not so hopefull this time.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

TTG said:


> There is a guy on M3Post who got his ED car delivered on Wed. He is in LA.....


was this guy on the alioth leader?


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

tonmonde said:


> Hey guys! finally got me car!!!!!
> Hallelujah!


NICE. Post some pictures when you can.... Happy Driving.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a chance I'll get my car tomorrow. It depends on how many days they can drag out the one hour drive from PH to Los Angeles. With the luck I'm having there's no trucks. I'd drive up and get it myself it was allowed. I really hope it is here tomorrow because I just paid my 4th payment.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

well hope you get it today, my friend who dropped of same time as i, hasn't got his yet. (same drop off same ship)


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

jjgoodtimes said:


> Got it!


Congrats! Glad your wait is over.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

It's even prettier than I remembered. All my frustration is forgotten. I feel bad for my poor CA. He had to put up with a lot of emails and he was still super nice when he handed me the key today.


----------



## tredirtyfive (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine and I dropped mine off with tonmonde at the same time...Grrrrrr.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

well tredirtyfive is scheduled to pick up his car tomm.
so i guess everyone got their cars and this closes the Alioth Leader thread!


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

So I've had the car for a couple of days and I'm noticing stuff I don't like. The panel that has the review mirror and interior lights was half hanging off and needed to popped back into place. My bass was cranked all the way up on the stereo even though I left it at factory default. The door to the first-aid kit storage compartment is broken and won't stay shut. None of these are a big deal by themselves, but combined I feel like someone used and abused my car during its journey back to me and that I should go over it with a fine tooth comb to make sure there are not other more serious issues. The VPC also didn't touch-up paint problems that were on my Alliance claim form. My last ED car was pristine when I took redelivery, so that's what I was expecting this time. I'm kind of sour on ED for the time being.

ETA the panel that came off is actually in front of the review mirror. It has the interior lights and SOS button on it.


----------

